# Amazon river substrate



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

what is at the bottom of the amazon river sand,gravel, rocks or mud. i just want my tank to look like the amazon. thanks


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RBP7 Posted Today, 10:39 AM
> what is at the bottom of the amazon river sand,gravel, rocks or mud. i just want my tank to look like the amazon. thanks


Yes.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

so what im guessing is that you meant all of the above.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> what is at the bottom of the amazon river sand,gravel, rocks or mud. i just want my tank to look like the amazon. thanks


It's a river man, I'm sure it's going to have everything.

Good luck replicating this in your fishtank









Hater


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Use this as a guide:



> The first recorded observations of bed material of the Amazon River were made in 1843 by Lt William Lewis Herndon of the US Navy, when he travelled the river from its headwaters to its mouth, sounding its depths, and noting the nature of particles caught in a heavy grease smeared to the bottom of his sounding weight1. He reported the bed material of the river to be mostly sand and fine gravel. Oltman and Ames took samples at a few locations in 1963 and 1964, and reported the bed material at Óbidos, Brazil, to be fine sands, with median diameters ranging from 0.15 to 0.25 mm (ref. 2). We present here a summary of particle-size analyses of samples of streambed material collected from the Amazon River and its major tributaries along a reach of the river from Iquitos in Peru, 3,500 km above Macapá Brazil, to a point 220 km above Macapá3.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Thus, in short a mix of sand, different sized gravel, driftwood, etc... If you incorporate all of those, you will have a very realistic "Amazon Substrate".


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks i was aclualy gona try and have some gravel at one side and kind of merg into sand in the middle.think i could make it happen in my new tank the base is 6'x2.5'. i tryed in my old 55g but it all eventualy mixed all up together. think this will happen again?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

well....you shouldn't have to move the sand or vac it.......just hold the vac near the sand and suck the crap off the top.....it shouldn't mix with the sand. Only place it will mix is where gravel meets sand.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

wicked thats what i thought. but my 55g had 2 fluval305's and an aq110 powerhead, i think that was a big factor. i dont even use a powerhead on my 220g. i let the filters do the work. think i should still have the aq110?


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I think it will mix. I have never tryed a mixed substrate but my sand is always on the move. Its worth a shot though, and I am shure you can keep it looking good, though it should take a lot of effort.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

ill giver a try soon and keep yall up dated.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, in time I thing that the substrate would mix. You can do your best to try and keep it from mixing, but I do not think that you can keep it 100% from mixing.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

ill try and devide it with some driftwood or a rock decoration


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Tank and Equipment Forum*_


----------

